# How Canon makes their camera and lens...



## Phenix205 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice video.
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/07/09/how-canon-cameras-gear-is-made/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

PR it is, but there are a few things to learn as well. Canon had a more in depth view of lens production in a video a few years ago.
Those pajama uniforms made me smile.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes. I remember that video. I think they were showing how to put together a 500 4L. I still remember that I was working crazy on a weekend and watching that video was quite a pleasant break.

Final assembly of the cameras appears to be very labor intensive and require skilled and detail oriented workers.


----------

